# look what my new snorkel does...



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

before it was restricted and would not pull up as easy now i just ride on 2 wheels everywhere i go 
MOV02174.flv video by Rebel4142 - Photobucket


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Rock on! Told ya you'd notice


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

yeppers you sure did tell me but now im telling you.... i wanna see those 31x9.5 in the air


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

I went out to the shop an hour ago. I ALMOST started taking off the plastics. I will get them off tomorrow then finish up saturday. 
you WILL see wheels up. In the street though 
I dont have 60 acres outside my front door :9


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

i wish i knew how many were out my back =/


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

i dont either lol its my gf parents house


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

And theyre rich!!


----------



## cigaro (Dec 18, 2008)

Well I may have to brake down and do mine also... but jeesh I hate the jetting part.


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

i'm very *very *very thankful for fuel injection!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

STOGI said:


> Well I may have to brake down and do mine also... but jeesh I hate the jetting part.


exactly why I havent done it. If I can ever save the money, I'm going to go 3" all the way up, & take it to JCannon & let him make it right...


----------

